# Parameterübergabe bei auto refresh



## rollerueckwaerts (1. April 2008)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de Gemeinde
Ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe.

ich bastel momentan dadran das ein Alert-Sound ausgegeben werden soll, wenn die User meiner Seite eine neue Message im Postfach haben.

Dazu hab ich einfach 

```
<META HTTP-EQUIV=REFRESH CONTENT=300>
```
in meine index.php eingefügt. 

Nun möchte ich aber noch nen parameter an die url ranhängen, der an die gleiche, aber neugeladene Seite übergeben wird.

index.php?do=show&messageanzahl=13

beim Reload wird dann wieder die aktuelle messageanzahl aus der datenbank gelesen und mit Der, vom reload übergebenen verglichen. 
Falls messageanzahl nach reload > vorm reload soll der 

Sound ausgelöst werden.


Soweit zur Theorie 

War schon fleißig am googeln aber ich komm an der Paramaterübergabe vom Reload nich weiter. Wie krieg ich die Parameter in die Reload Url ?


Lieen Dank schommal jetzt.
Lg
Tobs


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. April 2008)

Ich würde das ganz ohne den Reload machen.

Erstelle ein Zusätzliches Feld in der Tabelle, welches du eingangs auf 0 setzt.
Wenn ein User auf deine Seite kommt, schaust du nach, ob Nachrichten da sind, wo das Feld auf 0 ist...falls ja, lass es bimmeln.
Danach setzte alle Felder des Users auf 1...fertitsch


----------

